

Safe and Affordable Jetpack: Just $90,000 - sinzone
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/03/safe-and-affordable-jetpack-just-90000/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+wired/index+(Wired:+Index+3+(Top+Stories+2))

======
sublemonic
Be the first person outside of the development team to go through the 'test
pilot' training program:
[http://www.totalexperience.co.nz/browse.asp?CategoryID=245&#...</a>

------
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=830868>

